# Shrimp and crabs??



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

I don't know anything about them, but look into Thai Micro Crabs.


----------



## KZB (Jan 3, 2018)

The key to keeping shrimp with any other tank mates besides other shrimp. Is having lots and lots of hiding space. Mosses are the best, especially if you are trying to breed them. Animals are like people, there will always be good ones and bad ones. Some fish, micro crab, dwarf cray that wont bother the shrimp, while others of the same type of fish, micro crab or dwarf cray. Would love to snack on a shrimp.


----------



## KleineVampir (Aug 29, 2017)

I think you could get crabs but don't quote me! If I remember right, I think I decided not to keep them because you'd have to change their environment to suit them, and I didn't think there was a way to make my tank good for shrimp and crabs at the same time. Anyways here is a quote I found from another user on this site like 10 years ago: 

"I would have to say no. I've mixed Ghost Shrimp with Crayfish before and it wasn't pleasant. Usually Crabs, Crayfish, and Shrimp don't mix to well together. It's one of those trial and error things. You can try it, but don't just throw a crab into a mix of cherries, use one or two in a small tank and see what the crab does to them. I know that sounds cruel but at least you'll know. I once had a fiddler that was ok with snails but not ghost shrimp. She ate the Ghosties and left the escargo alone...so my verdict is a no, sorry to burst your bubble... Oh and one last thing, most crabs that are sold as freshwater do better in semi to full brackish water with access to land, otherwise they'll waste away and die. By the way are they red crabs or red clawed crabs you're asking about?"


----------



## NYstyle (Nov 15, 2018)

Thanks for all of the info. I’ll just stay away from crabs. No pun intended? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KleineVampir (Aug 29, 2017)

NYstyle said:


> Thanks for all of the info. I’ll just stay away from crabs. No pun intended?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Isn't that more of an innuendo than a pun? xD

Yeah...I too have had the urge to have something in the tank other than shrimp...I found mystery snails are pretty entertaining for how well they get along with shrimp. And they have the possibility to breed in fresh water, which is cool.


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Even freshwater pompom crabs? They look very interesting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KleineVampir (Aug 29, 2017)

varanidguy said:


> Even freshwater pompom crabs? They look very interesting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think aside from snails you're basically looking at filter feeders. The big bamboo or vampire shrimp/african fan shrimp...or a clam which is what I got for some reason. At least with a big old shrimp I'd know if it was alive or not. Now I feel like I just dropped a bomb in my tank with that thing, because if it dies it releases a ton of ammonia. I just figured there's no way my water isn't going to be full of goodies for that clam! xD


----------



## abc (May 18, 2004)

I don't know. Crabs are fairly carnivorous. I think they would hunt down and kill the shrimp, but this is admittedly conjecture on my part. I have had crabs and shrimp but never put them together. Crabs need an above water surface place to rest. Depending on the species, they are generally not creatures who want to be submersed all the the time. They need a resting place on the surface // an island of sorts


----------

